# 1950 World find. Couldn't say no to this one



## 3-speeder (Jun 12, 2020)

A friend of mine bought a huge lot of bikes, maybe 500ish, and so I went to check them out with my neighbor who was looking for some yard art bikes.  Looking over the rows of bikes it looked like most of them were good yard art candidates but I did find a few good parts bikes and this one old crusty Schwinn.  For $20 a bike I couldn't turn it down. I'll be posting the rehab in the Project Bike section soon.  From the SN I think it's a 1950 model.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice one. Don't always assume it is a "world" model from the decals because up until '54 the decals didn't reflect the model name. Until that time they all (world traveler, world and world varsity) said "WORLD" on the seat and down tube decals. In '54 the down tube decals stated the name of the model. The seat tube decal still said world (confusing - I can go into all the decal transitions if needed).

1950 checks out on the SN. There are some other clues like the new world head badge that was used on '50/'51 travelers and world models. It also has the early stem found on travelers up to '53 (I think, then they changed to another style in '54). Pedals and saddle are incorrect. Pretty sure those bars are incorrect as they would not be torrington on there. But if this is a 1950, I guess there is a chance it could be original to the bike (maybe). I typically see the gull wing bars that are found on all the lightweight tourists of the 1950s. It would have also come with the black oval grips.

The "world" model give away is the painted fenders with striping and color blocking (if original paint...).
It looks like the paint was tweaked over time though... Or what am I seeing? It looks like it was sprayed blue over the original paint. The bottom bracket cups would not have had blue overspray on the edges as shown in the photo. But then it looks like it has maroon over that... What paint color is original?

You should really try an OA bath on this. I think you'd be surprised at the results. What have you got to lose...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2020)

Geeze, that's a lot of dang bikes!!!! Is that guy a scrapper or what? Great pick for 20 bucks!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 13, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> Nice one. Don't always assume it is a "world" model from the decals because up until '54 the decals didn't reflect the model name. Until that time they all (world traveler, world and world varsity) said "WORLD" on the seat and down tube decals. In '54 the down tube decals stated the name of the model. The seat tube decal still said world (confusing - I can go into all the decal transitions if needed).
> 
> 1950 checks out on the SN. There are some other clues like the new world head badge that was used on '50/'51 travelers and world models. It also has the early stem found on travelers up to '53 (I think, then they changed to another style in '54). Pedals and saddle are incorrect. Pretty sure those bars are incorrect as they would not be torrington on there. But if this is a 1950, I guess there is a chance it could be original to the bike (maybe). I typically see the gull wing bars that are found on all the lightweight tourists of the 1950s. It would have also come with the black oval grips.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the information. I appreciate it. I don't know what's going on with the paint either. Not sure if the guard was blue at one point or what was painted when. First thing I thought about was an OA bath.  Going to soak some of the small bits in Evaporust. I'll start a thread in Project Rides. 

My buddy has got the bike sickness in a bad way. Look at all those bikes. Holy cow!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 13, 2020)

Link to the rehab thread in Project Rides








						My  1950  Schwinn  World  Rescue | Project Rides
					

I picked up this bike from a friends massive bike lot buy. See my post linked below. This bike is definitely crusty and needs some serious help but I feel it's  worthy of the effort. I imagine some parts aren't original and I'm not sure what's up with the blue paint on the guard and other spots...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Oilit (Jun 13, 2020)

At $20.00/bike you were doing good to limit yourself to one. I might have not had that much self-control.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 13, 2020)

$20 well spent IMHO!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 13, 2020)

Oilit said:


> At $20.00/bike you were doing good to limit yourself to one. I might have not had that much self-control.



Well I did end up with two bikes that will likely go to parts. Both Phillips 3-speeds. A mens late sixties Raleigh made with SA AW hub and a late fifties ladies Phillips made with the unusual, and as I later learned, faulty SA  SW  hub and the Phillips name spelled into the chainwheel.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 13, 2021)

@3-speeder  Any UPDATE on the bike? Inquiring minds would like to know...


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 13, 2021)

Didn't post it here but the completed bike turned out well and is shown in the project thread linked earlier.  Thanks for asking.


----------

